# Shrimp Molts??



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Tonight when I fed my guys I noticed one of my Amano Shrimp molted on me. I was going to get it out when I cleaned and rearranged my plants that my fish love to knock around. I went to get them and they was gone. I imagine something ate it I'm suspecting my frogs possibly as I'm housing them temporarily in the 10 gallon tank with them. Is this bad to leave the molts and let something eat them?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe when shrimps eat their molten exoskeleton it's actually good for them, gives them additional calcium to their diet!

So, I'd say it'd be fine to let them eat those molten exoskeletons.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

It's normal, and good for them to eat the molted "skin". I believe it's protein rich, but I could be mistaken. I'm looking at a molt right now.... and my snail decided to snack.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I found it... the shrimp was snacking on it. I have my assassin snail (the 2-3 PPM ammonia doesn't seem to effect the snails, I don't get it lol.) in a cycling tank that I added a plant that had snails apparently. If I didn't want to keep him motivated hunting down those pests lol. I'd give the other half to him lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It is definitely fine to leave the molt in, everything will snack on it.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I noticed lol... I think everything has had a bite of it.


----------

